# Trip to Zermatt, Switzerland in early September



## rel53 (Jul 25, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are going to be in Switzerland for a couple of weeks and are going to do some riding in Zermatt. Any advice on where to rent bikes and any must do trails. I'm also trying to decide what type of bike to rent, one shop as a 120mm fs and a 150mm fs, any insight on what the trails are like and how much travel would be best?


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Go for the 150mm. The trails are total gnar. Fun, but gnarley.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll second the request for Mtn biking info.
I've been there before, hiking. We took the cog train up to Gornergrat (the station at the top) past Riffelsee (a small lake on the way down) toward town. It seemed to me that it would be a nice ride down. I just can't remember if it is open to biking as well. My wife and I are heading out in mid sept also and may rent some bikes to do that. I'd agree that there isn't much point in renting shorter travel, as most stuff is cog train served. We are both in our 60's and live and bike in Park City Utah. We'd be interested in info on easier to moderate trails with as much single track as possible.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

This is the response I got from the tourism office in Zermatt:

Hello 
Thank you very much for your email and your interest in our car-free resort at the foot of the Matterhorn.
You certainly can bike down from Gornergrat towards Zermatt.
In the tourist office we are happy to give you some bike trails on a map.
Regarding the bike rentals we kindly ask you to get in touch with the rental shops in Zermatt town directly.
Under the following two links you are going to find more information about that:
Bayard Zermatt, Bahnhofplatz - swissrent a sport | Zermatt, Switzerland 
Slalom Sport - Intersport | Zermatt, Switzerland 
Please do not hesitate to contact us for further information. We hope to welcome you soon in Zermatt.
Yours sincerely
Zermatt Tourism
Magalie Perren, Information Centre
Bahnhofplatz 5 | CH - 3920 Zermatt
Tel. +41 27 966 81 00 | Fax +41 27 966
Zermatt-Matterhorn, Schweiz | Offizielle Website für Unterkunft, Webcams, Wetter oder Bahnen / [email protected]


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Zermatt Area*

Here are some trails in Zermatt

- Schwarzsee
- Gornergrat
- Unterrothorn
- Monte Rosa Hütte
- Hörnlihütte 
- Schönbielhütte
- Trifthütte
- Zermatt-Visp

Some of this trails are very hard and more for climbers...
Website is in german

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Bikefarmer (May 13, 2015)

you can also access cervina (italy) bike park and trails as well, but it involves a bit a riding on snow. get the cable car to the Matterhorn Glacier ski paradise and then ride down the red ski run to plateau rosa and from there you can pick up the dark trail that will link you up to all other trails and lifts. to return get the cable car back to plateau rosa and then ride down the ski slope towards Zermatt, and pick you the bike trails from there, not sure if it's covered on the same pass, (it is in the winter) but even if it isn't a day pass on Cervinia side is only 14 euro's. Oh and don't miss the last cable car back to plateau rosa as it is a 200 mile, 1000 euro trip in a taxi by road. map for Cervinia trail here. 150mm definitely. http://www.cervinia.it/downloadDocu...true&webdbiDocumentId=690&webdbiDownload=true


----------

